

Ask HN: I am a non-technical senior in college interested in startups - zallarak

HN, this post has 2 parts. Part 1 is a question I have and part 2 is a potential proposition.<p>1) As the title suggests, I am not a programmer, but I do have pretty solid general business skills (finance, marketing, etc.). Is there a demand for non-technical people such as me in the world of startups? If so, how do I get involved?<p>2) If anyone here has the need for a non-technical employee/intern I would be glad to help for little or no salary - to get the experience and learn while I am still in college and have the chance. I would be glad to provide credentials and educational info. Short background is I study finance and brain science, interned in investment banking and have a veery basic grasp of programming (python) but do enjoy it.
======
AlexMuir
Read the thousands of other questions asking the same thing. Obviously you
know the answer, if not then you're wasting your time.

